# USB 3.0 Card Reader gesucht



## Andi96 (11. Juli 2010)

Hallöschjen, ja ganz genau, USB *3.0* nicht 2.0. Entweder werden keine *All-in-One Card Reader mit USB 3.0* im Internet verkauft, oder es gibt sie noch gar nicht. Letzteres wäre nicht so toll. Ich will nämlich einen in einen 5.25" Schacht einbauen. 
Ich hoffe wirkilch sehr, dass unter euch ein paar schlaue Füchse sind, die wissen wo man sowas bekommt. Danke an alle im Vorraus, mfg Andi96


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

Frage: Wozu?

Ich prophezeie mal, dass du keinen Unterschied zu USB 2.0 merken wirst.


----------



## zøtac (11. Juli 2010)

Und hier nochmal 
Pretec: Card-Reader mit USB 3.0 - News Hartware.net
Es scheint NOCH keine zu geben 
mfg zøtac


----------



## Andi96 (11. Juli 2010)

Also:  Warum man einen Card Reader braucht, glaube ich, muss ich jetzt wirklich nicht erklären und warum 3 und nicht 2? Weil 2.0 60MB/s ürerträgt und 3.0 640MB/s. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es praktischer ist wenn alles 10mal so schnell geht. Oder?


----------



## Andi96 (11. Juli 2010)

Danke, ich hoffe nur das wird auch mal was mit Card Readern für Computer.
(Eigentlich kenne ich die Seite schon)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Juli 2010)

Es gibt aber keine Karten die so schnell sind. Da bringt dir auch kein schnelleres Lesegerät was


----------



## Andi96 (11. Juli 2010)

Noch nicht. Mein PC solls länger als ein Jahr aushalten.


----------



## ReaCT (11. Juli 2010)

Und was erhoffst du dir davon als einen Vorteil? Sogar wenn USB 2.0 ausbremmst bezweifle ich, dass es so stark sein wird, dass du es merken wirst. Und wozu brauchst du die Geschwindigkeit?

Achso und was hat die Dauer des Pc behaltens mit dem Cardreader zu tun?


----------



## NCphalon (11. Juli 2010)

Wahrscheinlich hofft er dass es irgendwann Karten gibt die mehr als 60MB/s schaffen^^

Auf CompactFlashs trifft das sogar schon zu, aber ich persönlich fände einen USB-3.0-Speicherstick weniger aufwändig, vor allem sind die jetz schon verfügbar.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a525647.html


----------



## amdintel (12. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Frage: Wozu?
> 
> Ich prophezeie mal, dass du keinen Unterschied zu USB 2.0 merken wirst.



genau ist Unsinn  
es wird nie Karten geben die so schnell sind das 3.0 erforderlich ist ,
die  max Daten Rate die mit 2.0 möglich ist  wird nicht ein mal 
bei USB 2.0 Card Reader und Karten  voll ausgenutzt 
selbst 1.1 genügt  noch grade so, denn die Daten Rate ist recht langsam 
bei SD Karten z.b. wenn man das mit einer sATa HDD vergleicht,
die extra Geld Ausgabe dafür kann er sich sparen , weil da nach nicht schneller ist.


----------



## Iceananas (12. Juli 2010)

jungs redet doch nicht auf ihm ein was er kaufen soll ^^ einmal gesagt, dass USB 3.0 für Speicherkarten absolut unfug ist ist doch gut, Fakt ist, dass es keine auf dem Markt gibt, und fertig ^^

Die neuen SDXC-Karten sollen doch bald schon über 100MB/s kommen, aber "bald" bedeutet wohl auch erst in ein paar jahren, und dann auch noch zu horrenden preisen.


----------



## garfield36 (8. Januar 2011)

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass er vielleicht einen Cardreader mit einem zusätzlichen USB 3.0-Anschluss haben möchte? Für eine externe Festplatte wäre das nicht übel.


----------



## Orach (12. Januar 2011)

So einen internen Cardreader suche ich auch noch


----------



## aga100 (15. April 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Frage: Wozu?
> Ich prophezeie mal, dass du keinen Unterschied zu USB 2.0 merken wirst.





D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine Karten die so schnell sind. Da bringt dir auch kein schnelleres Lesegerät was





ReaCT schrieb:


> Und was erhoffst du dir davon als einen Vorteil? Sogar wenn USB 2.0 ausbremmst bezweifle ich, dass es so stark sein wird, dass du es merken wirst. Und wozu brauchst du die Geschwindigkeit?





amdintel schrieb:


> genau ist Unsinn
> es wird nie Karten geben die so schnell sind das 3.0 erforderlich ist ...





Iceananas schrieb:


> jungs redet doch nicht auf ihm ein was er kaufen soll ^^ einmal gesagt, dass USB 3.0 für Speicherkarten absolut unfug ist ist doch gut ...


Wahnsinn! Eine Frage und 850 Schlaumeier, die zwar nix wissen, sich aber befleißigt fühlen, ihre Unwissenheit auch noch in die Welt zu posaunen! Macht sich damit lächerlich machen so viel Spaß? Und ja, extra dafür hab ich mich angemeldet .

Mal zur Erweiterung des Horizonts: via USB2.0 sind nicht mehr als ca. 33MB/sec. *praktisch* möglich (u.a. wegen Handshake), die meisten Cardreader schaffen nicht mal das, nicht selten gerade die Hälfte. CFs auch *weit* jenseits der 33MB/sec., vor allem lesenderweise, sind aber schon lange state-of-the-art in besseren DSLRs (digitale Spiegelreflexkameras). Seit z.B. meine Kameras auch noch HD-filmen können, komm ich schon auch mal mit 2-3 16GB CFs Karten heim. Aber auch ein ordentliches RAW (Bild) hat um die 25 MB, die Karten füllen sich flott. Meine 90 MB/sec. Karten (SanDisk Extreme Pro UDMA 6) sind von den USB2-Schlapplesern jedenfalls seit Jahren unterfordert (vorher waren es halt 40MB/s oder 60MB/s Karten). Sandisk hatte dafür extra einen Firewire-Leser auf dem Markt, der hat wenigstens garantierte 40MB/s geschafft. Leider stirbt FW aus. Mir würde die Halbierung oder Drittelung der Übertragungszeit *extrem* gut gefallen, 10 Minuten übertragen sind angenehmer als eine halbe Stunde oder gar noch länger. Da ist wirklich Potential für Zeitersparnis! Leider habe ich aber auch noch kein USB 3.0 Lesegerät gefunden.

Soweit mal zu den Fakten. Im Zweifel, einfach auf Dieter Nuhr hören  ...


----------



## mtemp (17. August 2011)

aga100 schrieb:


> Und ja, extra dafür hab ich mich angemeldet .


Ich auch 

... nur um zu erfahren, wie nun Eure Erfahrungen mit einem der mittlerweile auf dem Markt befindlichen 3.0-Leser sind?

Vor kurzem über Kartenleser mit USB 2.0 von CompactFlashs Bilder und Filme kopiert. Heraus kam eine Lesegeschwindigkeit von knapp über 17 MB/sek. Somit machte es keinen Unterschied, ob ich nun eine CF-Card mit 400-facher oder 133-facher Geschwindigkeit nutzte, welche eine (theor.) Datenrate von 60 bzw. 20 MB/sek haben.
Darum mir auch schon überlegt, einen Kartenleser zuzulegen (darum landete ich in diesem Thread) -- doch für die eine 400x-Karte, die ich habe, lohnt es sich nicht wirklich... (auch wenn ich gerade etliche Minuten warten musste, bis 3,5 GB verteilt auf 380 Dateien von dieser CF-Card auf meinen Rechner kopiert waren -- und wer wartet schon gerne? )


----------



## N1truX (19. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe vor kurzem selber vier USB 3.0 Kartenleser mit CF- und SD-Karten getestet und war schon beeidruckt. Zum Test standen mir eine Lexar 600x CF, eine SanDisk Extreme Pro SDHC UHS-I sowie eine "normale" Lexar Professional zur Verfügung.

Kurz: Wer nur SDHC-Karten oder CF-Karten bis zu etwa 40 MB/s (266x) auslesen will, ist mit einem guten USB 2.0 Leser kaum schlechter, wer UHS-Karten und/oder sehr schnelle CF-Karten nutzt sollte auf jeden Fall zugreifen. Kosten ja nicht die Welt. Meine Empfehlung wäre der Kingston, schönes Gerät 

@aga100: Über USB 2.0 sind auch praktisch etwa 40 MB/s möglich (siehe meinen Test mit der CF-Karte). Das Problem ist, dass es bis vor kurzem keine wirklich schnellen Controller für USB-Geräte gab und die neuen Versionen werden nur auf USB 3.0-Geräten verbaut. Bei SD-Karten kam dann noch die Limitierung mit dem HS-Protokoll (max 25 MB/s) dazu, UHS (bis zu 104 MB/s) unterstützten auch nur die neuen USB 3.0-Reader.


----------



## mtemp (19. August 2011)

Gerade eben zufällig entdeckt: in der aktuellen (?) ct-Ausgabe 18/2011 wurden solche "Karten + ihre Leser" getestet:
Link zu heise.de/ct: c't - Inhalt 18/2011 - Seite 114


----------



## 45thFuchs (19. August 2011)

Also das hier geht ja ziemlich verdummt vor, mit sicherheit gibt es schon karten die mehr als 50mb/s machen ,festplatten an usb 3 machen sogar volle speed wenn mir jetzt einer kommt es sei nutzlos soll der doch mal über usb 2 ne kamera auf die platte ziehn und dann via usb 3 (meine hdds erreichen 70mb/s und 114mb/s extern,das wird sich auch bei speicherkarten sehr bemerkbar machen.)
Mal ganz kurz nebenbei ,usb 2 macht in der praxis keine stabilen 35mb.... ich würde auch auf die technik setzen weil die sich sehr schnell entwickelt und sogar esata iwie überflüssig gemacht hat,gibt mehr langzeitspass.


----------

